# MAGTECH First Defense Ammo



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

I just purchased a box of this MAGTECH in 9mm, because they were out of my usual brand. This is 92.6 GR. SCHP ammo. Anyone ever used it, or is familiar with it?? This is supposed to be a Solid Copper Hollow Point!


----------



## August (Mar 2, 2009)

I did some tests on soap bars:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have some I bought for when I am carrying a 40. It's pretty good ammo. It is reliable, has a pretty good expansion, and it seems to be the right load for the round it's pushing. Meaning it's really accurate. I would recommend it to someone looking for good ammo for carry.


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Mar 14, 2009)

In my penetration/expansion tests the 92 grain SCHP 9mm failed horribly as a defensive round. I would never carry it in my gun. Penetration was fine, but no expansion at all. Acted like an FMJ round. Test mediums were water filled milk jugs, soaked newsprint, and water filled milk jugs with plywood board in front of them. No expansion in every test. I know these aren't very scientific but every other 9mm hp round I've tested in this manner has shown more expansion than these Magtechs. I am shooting a Ruger P95DC. To other posters who have shot these, are your bullets prescored at the tip of the hollowpoint to initiate expansion? Mine are not, which has me wondering. These are brand new factory loads.


----------

